
How does the new Falcon 9 engine compare to the legendary Saturn 5? - starpilot
https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-new-Falcon-9-engine-compare-to-the-legendary-Saturn-5/answer/Andrew-Lindsey-3?share=1
======
starpilot
I thought this was a great answer on how computerization has affected rocket
design. We basically went from a big, dumb, single-use, on/off rocket, to
something that could be restarted multiple times and throttled over a huge
range. We're able to simulate the entire chaotic combustion processes as well
with compute power that was unimaginable in the 1960s when the Saturn V
rockets were designed.

